# Marin Trail



## ChristinaJL (13 Apr 2011)

I'm hoping to have a go at the Marin trail with a friend sometime this year, has anyone done it? I was just wondering how technical it is. I've done a mountain bike course and am ok with rocky/rooted sections, berms and steep climbs. Not done many drop-offs, but I'll happily slowly ride off small drops or failing that get off my bike and push past them. However, my friend has mostly done forest tracks, so I don't want to try anything too technical. Both of us have decent hardtail mountain bikes.

What sort of obstacles are there and can they be pushed past/ridden round if my friend is feeling a bit wobbly?  Thanks.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Apr 2011)

Here is a description from MTBWales :-

The Marin Trail is a proper mountain bike trail in every sense of the term. Big climbs, big descents, brilliant singletrack and truly awesome scenery make this a trail to remember. Most, but not all, of the climbs are on forest roads and tracks giving you time to take in the views of the mountains of snowdonia, and all of the descents are on the sweetest singletrack.The singletack varies from very tight, technical and rocky to wonderfully open and flowing, from dark forest to exposed ridgelines. 

It is graded RED so will be pretty tricky and possibly a no go for a novice rider.


----------



## Crackle (13 Apr 2011)

Here Christina, my almost identicaly titled question might help too. I still haven't done it. Where does my time go.


----------



## ChristinaJL (13 Apr 2011)

Crackle said:


> Here Christina, my almost identicaly titled question might help too. I still haven't done it. Where does my time go.



oh, I hadn't seen that, thanks. Sounds like my friend might be ok, not sure about my husband and his rigid hybrid though.  I know what they mean about Scousers at Llandegla though.


----------



## ChristinaJL (13 Apr 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Here is a description from MTBWales :-
> 
> The Marin Trail is a proper mountain bike trail in every sense of the term. Big climbs, big descents, brilliant singletrack and truly awesome scenery make this a trail to remember. Most, but not all, of the climbs are on forest roads and tracks giving you time to take in the views of the mountains of snowdonia, and all of the descents are on the sweetest singletrack.The singletack varies from very tight, technical and rocky to wonderfully open and flowing, from dark forest to exposed ridgelines.
> 
> It is graded RED so will be pretty tricky and possibly a no go for a novice rider.



Thanks, just had a look on that sight. It sounds ok though, it would probably only be drop-offs that would put my friend off, he's a pretty good road bike handler so we might just have a go if we get round to it - midweek when there's less people on in case he's pushing his bike.


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Apr 2011)

I did it last year, loved it. We hired bikes at Betwys y Coed and started there which starts you half way around the trail so didin't do it in the correct order. I am not a serious mountain biker but I didn't find any of it to challenging. You do need to be bike fit though as there is a lot of climbing. Not suprising considering it is in the Welsh mountains


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Apr 2011)

Oh and no drop offs.


----------



## sean8997 (18 Apr 2011)

I took my old Specialised Tricross Sport over the Marin Trail, coped ok twith it but had to carry my bike over a few sections, some of the tracks a bit on the skinny side and some of the climbs are a nightmare, blowing big time.


----------



## billflat12 (19 Apr 2011)

Only trailhead facility is a porta-loo, a red xc route & not that technical really, plenty of climbs, no drop offs, i,ve rode it a few times , lots of climbs but toughest are on the fireroads , longest is the first fireroad just after a small section of singletrack by the car park which takes you up into the forest, there,s only one technical rocky section as i remember , has some fast singletrack with a few switchbacks especially towards the end where there are also some small smooth jumps coming back down again towards the car park , TBH the better trail in my opinion is only a 10min drive away at penmachno (more rewards for climbs), there,s an off road link between the two trails coming off the marin at "ugly house hill " never took that route but both doable if your up for about 45 miles an 2500 metres of climbing.

penmachno loop 1 map 
http://www.dilan4.co...niau/dolen1.jpg
more map info incl. directions.
http://northwalesmtb...rint&thread=284

helmet cams, 
http://www.mtbbritai...achno_final.wmv
http://www.mtbbritai...no_straight.wmv
http://www.mtbbritai...no_traverse.wmv
You can also include penmachno loop 2 between markers 21&22 for a longer workout. 
has free car park & honesty box, no facilities but the eagles inn is only 1/2 mile away, just don't venture into the shrubbery near the car park !


----------



## ChristinaJL (19 Apr 2011)

Thanks. 

I've also heard good things about Penmachno, so we might give that a go instead!


----------



## billflat12 (21 Apr 2011)

ChristinaJL said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've also heard good things about Penmachno, so we might give that a go instead!



Guarantee you won,t be disappointed , pemachno has some great views especially loop2, your best to arrive early too for a parking space during the summer.
Not sure about a rigid hybrid tho , trail,s a bit worn in places since last winter.


----------

